# [SOLVED] BSOD Over a Month Plz help.



## maaz2020 (Aug 5, 2008)

I have been miffed over a month in trying to figure wat is the problem...but i am unable to find wat it is.

I got my video,ram's and cpu all sent for rma ..but all were returned as they were all fine.I have all the latest drivers installed .Its a new system ..with a new Vista Sp1 64 Bit install...but i get these BSOD's at random times...and its driving me nuts.

I ran memtest for 1 day each for each ram on each slot,but they passes memtest86+ .....tried running without the video card...same problem.Tried reinstalling the os ...same prob...have the latest drivers and bios.Ran disk diag still no error.Plz help...most of the debug have ntkrnlmp.exe as the one dat has caused it.

Most common ones r irql,PFN list and Memory Management .

I have attached necessary files ...but the old dumps r missing ..but these new ones might help..... :4-dontkno wat i causing this ?


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: BSOD Over a Month Plz help.*

List all hardware specs, including power supply wattage and brand.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: BSOD Over a Month Plz help.*

Try running Driver Verifier to pinpoint the issue (if possible). To do this, I've got a few cautions tho:


> Before running the tool backup your registry, backup all your data, find your system restore/installation disks, and have access to another system that can connect to the internet. This is because the next test that we run has the ability to prevent you from getting into Windows - if the error occurs within a driver that loads before the Windows logon becomes available.


Then, do the following (thanks to jcgriff2 for this):

run the Vista Driver Verifier -
START | type *cmd.exe* | right-click on cmd.exe uptop under programs | Run as Administrator | type *verifier* & hit enter - the Verifier screen will appear | do the following:

```
[font=lucida console]
1. Select 2nd option - "Create custom settings (for code developers)"
2. Select 2nd option - "Select individual settings from a full list"
3. Check these boxes -
[indent]• Special Pool 
• Pool Tracking 
• Force IRQL checking
• Deadlock Detection
• Miscellaneous Checks[/indent]
4. Select last option - "Select driver names from a list"
5. Click on the Provider heading - sorts list by Provider
6. Check ALL boxes where Microsoft is not the Provider
7. Click on Finish 
8. Re-boot
[/font]
```
If the Driver Verifier (DV) finds a violation, it will result in a BSOD. After re-boot, you may not be able to log on. If so, boot into SAFEMODE (select Last Known Good Configuration or System Restore). To see the status of Verifier - type *verifier* - select the last option on the first screen - "Display information about the currently verified drivers..". To turn Driver Verifier off - *verifier /reset* then re-boot. Keep the verifier running as long as possible, even if the status screen appears clear.

If you get a BSOD, get the verifier-enabled dump file from c:\windows\minidump, zip it up & attach to next post.


```

```


----------



## maaz2020 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: BSOD Over a Month Plz help.*

Manic plz check the attached file for the info u need.


----------



## maaz2020 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: BSOD Over a Month Plz help.*



usasma said:


> Try running Driver Verifier to pinpoint the issue (if possible). To do this, I've got a few cautions tho:
> 
> 
> Then, do the following (thanks to jcgriff2 for this):
> ...


Done daat ...but no bsod over 9 hrs.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD Over a Month Plz help.*



manic said:


> List all hardware specs, including power supply wattage and brand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suggest that you provide hardware specs asked for by *manic*. Some items cannot be found in the files provided. He is the hardware expert here - not I.

So if driver verifier did not produce BSOD - are you now BSOD free?

jcgriff2

.


----------



## maaz2020 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: BSOD Over a Month Plz help.*

No i am not BSOD free.

Hardware Specs:

Operating System: Windows Vista™ Ultimate (6.0, Build 6001) Service Pack 1 (6001.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612)
System Manufacturer: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
System Model: GA-MA78GM-S2H
BIOS: Award Modular BIOS v6.00PG
Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) 9550 Quad-Core Processor (4 CPUs), ~2.2GHz
Memory: 4092MB RAM
Card name: ATI Radeon HD 4670(not using it)
PSU-Powersafe 500w Gold.(Tried cooler master 400 same result)
2 HDD-160 & 500 WD.


IF u need anything more plz reply.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD Over a Month Plz help.*



maaz2020 said:


> Done daat ...but no bsod over 9 hrs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, no BSODs for over 9 hours with the driver verifier running. 

Did you have a BSOD since running the driver verifier? If so, the mini dumps should be driver verifier enabled. 

Follow THESE instructions. Attach resulting zip(s) to next post. These zip(s) will contain the verifier enabled dump files along with system information used to help dbug them.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## maaz2020 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: BSOD Over a Month Plz help.*

accidentally ran ccleaner and all my dumps r gone have to wait for another one.


----------



## maaz2020 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: BSOD Over a Month Plz help.*

Just had one...ran ur steps ...attached file.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: BSOD Over a Month Plz help.*

Here's the dump file. Win32k.sys (a core Windows file) crashed while working in RAVCpl64.exe (your Realtek audio drivers). I'd suggest uninstalling your audio drivers, then downloading a fresh copy from the Realtek website and installing them.


```
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\Downloads\TSF_Vista_Support\TSF_Vista_Support\Mini042009-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008 Kernel Version 6001 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 6001.18226.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.090302-1506
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02e5d000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`03022db0
Debug session time: Mon Apr 20 09:26:29.831 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:06:38.704
Loading Kernel Symbols
....................................................................................................................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.........
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 3B, {c000001d, fffff96000190459, fffffa600ed29c30, 0}

Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!EngCopyBits+479 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)
An exception happened while executing a system service routine.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000c000001d, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffff96000190459, Address of the exception record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffffa600ed29c30, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc000001d - {EXCEPTION}  Illegal Instruction  An attempt was made to execute an illegal instruction.

FAULTING_IP: 
win32k!EngCopyBits+479
fffff960`00190459 0f8469040000    je      win32k!EngCopyBits+0x8e8 (fffff960`001908c8)

CONTEXT:  fffffa600ed29c30 -- (.cxr 0xfffffa600ed29c30)
rax=fffff960003153cc rbx=0000000000000001 rcx=0000000000000000
rdx=0000000000000001 rsi=fffffa600ed2a810 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff96000190459 rsp=fffffa600ed2a490 rbp=0000000000000028
 r8=0000000000000001  r9=0000000000000007 r10=fffffa600ed2a950
r11=fffff960003153cc r12=00000000ffffffff r13=0000000000000400
r14=fffff900c30e9028 r15=fffff900c4623018
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010286
win32k!EngCopyBits+0x479:
fffff960`00190459 0f8469040000    je      win32k!EngCopyBits+0x8e8 (fffff960`001908c8) [br=0]
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B

PROCESS_NAME:  RAVCpl64.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff960001941b4 to fffff96000190459

STACK_TEXT:  
fffffa60`0ed2a490 fffff960`001941b4 : fffff900`c4623018 fffff960`003153cc fffffa60`0ed2a950 fffff900`c08e0930 : win32k!EngCopyBits+0x479
fffffa60`0ed2a7a0 fffff960`001932ee : 00000000`0d012b7c 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`000001e0 : win32k!GreSetDIBitsToDeviceInternal+0xe84
fffffa60`0ed2aad0 fffff800`02eb10f3 : 00000000`0d012b7c fffff683`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000980`000001e0 : win32k!NtGdiSetDIBitsToDeviceInternal+0x1ee
fffffa60`0ed2abb0 000007fe`ff2177ea : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`0012edf8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x7fe`ff2177ea


FOLLOWUP_IP: 
win32k!EngCopyBits+479
fffff960`00190459 0f8469040000    je      win32k!EngCopyBits+0x8e8 (fffff960`001908c8)

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  win32k!EngCopyBits+479

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: win32k

IMAGE_NAME:  win32k.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  498fa36b

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffffa600ed29c30 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_win32k!EngCopyBits+479

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_win32k!EngCopyBits+479

Followup: MachineOwner
---------
```


----------



## maaz2020 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: BSOD Over a Month Plz help.*

As u can see each BSOD has a different driver....but i have done the audio driver reinstall lets seee wat happens.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD Over a Month Plz help.*

Hi - 

This driver found in the dump - COMODO Internet Security

```
[FONT=Lucida Console] inspect.sys  Tue Feb 24 13:31:01 2009 (49A43CE5)
[/font]
```
I suggest that you get rid of COMODO. It blocks local ports causing interruptions in Vista System services. Reset the windows firewall after removal & re-boot.


```
[font=lucida console]  
WERCON Date: 2009-04-20T18:58:32.000[/b]
[B]0x03b [/B](0xc000001d, 0xfffff96000190459, 0xfffffa600ed29c30, 0x0)

WERCON Date: 2009-04-18T11:41:10.000
[B]0x04e[/B] (0x099, 0x0129fb0, 0x1, 0x0503ef)

WERCON Date: 2009-04-18T10:21:35.000
[B]0x001a [/B](0x041201, 0xfffff68000002598, 0xfe0000005b222867, 0xfffffa80075694c0)

WERCON   Date: 2009-04-17T22:40:48.000
[B]0x01a [/B](0x041201, 0xfffff68000141d68, 0xcca00000a7906847, 0xfffffa800459e260)

WERCON Date: 2009-04-16T10:34:19.000
[B]0x01e [/B](0xffffffffc0000005, 0xfffff80002f10cb6, 0x0, 0x0198)

WERCON  Date: 2009-04-15T10:29:30.0
[B]0x04e[/B] (0x099, 0x0112d76, 0x1, 0x0a673c)
[/font]
```
Bugcheck = *0x3b* = system service exception
Exception = *0xc000001d* = 29 = The system cannot write to the specified device.
(2) *0x4e* = page table entry or page frame number is corrupt
(2) *0x1a* = unknown memory management error occurred.
*0x1e* = kernel mode app exception
- Exception = *0xc0000005* = memory access violation

I found this line that tells me an attempt was made to install DirectX9.0c from a re-ditribution disc copy?

```
[font=lucida console](Process = E:\zzzzz\DirectX_Redist\DXSETUP.exe /silent; 
Descripton = ôhu; Hr = 0x80070057)

[/font]
```
Dozens of Network Diagnostics -

```
[font=lucida console]
Event[3827]:
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Networking
  Date: 2009-04-11T09:05:36.511
  User Name: NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE
 Description: 
The Network Diagnostics Framework has completed the diagnosis phase of
 operation. The following repair option was offered:.
 Repair option: Enable the network adapter "Local Area Connection 2" 
 RepairGuid: {07D37F7B-FA5E-4443-BDA7-AB107B29AFB6} 
 Seconds required for repair: 70 
 Security context required for repair: 37
[/font]
```

For some reason a 32-bit aspi32.sys is attempting to load (from the x86 driver folder \syswow64) -

```
[font=lucida console]
Event[1298]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Application Popup
  Date: 2009-04-17 T  22:40:32.641
  Event ID: 1060
  Level: Error
  Description: 
[color=blue]\SystemRoot\SysWow64\Drivers\[color=red]Aspi32.SYS[/color] has been
  blocked from loading due to incompatibility with
  this system. Please contact your software vendor
  for a compatible version of the driver.[/color]
[/font]
```


```
[font=lucida console]  
[b]Windows Error Reporting[/b]
Time	Type	Details	
4/11/2009 3:43 AM	 Faulting application YahooMessenger.exe, version 9.0.0.2152, time stamp 0x49c1a403, faulting module Flash10b.ocx, version 10.0.22.87, time stamp 0x4987a6c3, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000955f6, process id 0xa34, application start time 0x01c9ba4f6f5b5b8a.	
4/11/2009 6:41 PM	 Faulting application [color=purple]svchost.exe_SysMain[/color], version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47919291, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791adec, exception code 0xc0000374, fault offset 0x00000000000a6e97, process id 0x468, application start time 0x01c9ba4f6a215734.	
4/12/2009 7:46 PM	 Faulting application Dwm.exe, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791944e, faulting module milcore.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791ad23, exception code 0xc000001d, fault offset 0x00000000001b1b1b, process id 0x57c, application start time 0x01c9bb5b42535947.	
4/12/2009 7:46 PM	 Faulting application Dwm.exe, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791944e, faulting module milcore.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791ad23, exception code 0xc000001d, fault offset 0x00000000001b1b1b, process id 0xa64, application start time 0x01c9bba752956b87.	
4/13/2009 4:18 AM	 Faulting application [color=#00cccc]mfpmp.exe[/color], version 11.0.6001.7000, time stamp 0x47919d5b, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00000000000fcc70, process id 0x1264, application start time 0x01c9bbeee8a63110.	
4/13/2009 4:18 AM	 Faulting application [color=#00cccc]mfpmp.exe[/color], version 11.0.6001.7000, time stamp 0x47919d5b, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000000000025cc70, process id 0xb64, application start time 0x01c9bbeef3a6cfc0.	
4/13/2009 4:19 AM	 Faulting application [color=#00cccc]mfpmp.exe[/color], version 11.0.6001.7000, time stamp 0x47919d5b, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000000000039cc70, process id 0x1014, application start time 0x01c9bbeefab11e60.	
4/13/2009 7:39 AM	 Faulting application [color=purple]svchost.exe_SysMain[/color], version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47919291, faulting module sysmain.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791adbd, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0000000000060c73, process id 0x45c, application start time 0x01c9bbef34e387c8.	
4/15/2009 6:18 AM	 Faulting application Explorer.EXE, version 6.0.6001.18164, time stamp 0x4907e791, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791adec, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0000000000028733, process id 0xddc, application start time 0x01c9bd90244e5ef8.	
4/17/2009 4:16 AM	 Faulting application svchost.exe_PlugPlay, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47919291, faulting module kernel32.dll, version 6.0.6001.18215, time stamp 0x4995354a, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0000000000028c65, process id 0x3dc, application start time 0x01c9beccb11cec09.	
4/17/2009 4:42 PM	 Faulting application [color=purple]svchost.exe_SysMain[/color], version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47919291, faulting module sysmain.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791adbd, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00000000000181db, process id 0x464, application start time 0x01c9bf3e63563872.	
4/17/2009 5:20 PM	 Faulting application splwow64.exe, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a2b0, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791adec, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000000000003e8a0, process id 0x1624, application start time 0x01c9bf80c38f3abb.	
4/18/2009 12:02 AM	 Faulting application [color=purple]svchost.exe_SysMain[/color], version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47919291, faulting module sysmain.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791adbd, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0000000000048293, process id 0x470, application start time 0x01c9bf7f60f4c0a5.	
4/18/2009 6:07 AM	 Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.0.3372, time stamp 0x49cbcea4, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a783, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00023592, process id 0x1118, application start time 0x01c9bfe19880ae7e.	
4/18/2009 4:30 PM	 Faulting application [color=purple]svchost.exe_SysMain[/color], version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47919291, faulting module sysmain.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791adbd, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0000000000035031, process id 0x47c, application start time 0x01c9bfec7761f8f6.	
4/18/2009 5:44 PM	 Faulting application YahooMessenger.exe, version 9.0.0.2152, time stamp 0x49c1a403, faulting module YCPFoundation.dll, version 9.0.0.54871, time stamp 0x49c1a4d8, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00026cf0, process id 0xf6c, application start time 0x01c9bfec843e4d6e.	
4/18/2009 8:01 PM	 Faulting application Explorer.EXE, version 6.0.6001.18164, time stamp 0x4907e791, faulting module SHELL32.dll, version 6.0.6001.18167, time stamp 0x4912f0ff, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000000000019af8f, process id 0x6c8, application start time 0x01c9bfec7984f0ee.	
4/19/2009 4:29 AM	 Faulting application svchost.exe_CryptSvc, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47919291, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791adec, exception code 0xc0000409, fault offset 0x000000000002589c, process id 0x2e0, application start time 0x01c9c0a641f341c7.	
4/20/2009 8:26 AM	 Faulting application msnmsgr.exe, version 14.0.8064.206, time stamp 0x498cf586, faulting module USER32.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a783, exception code 0xc000001d, fault offset 0x00018b18, process id 0x1be4, application start time 0x01c9c183f05fb350.	
4/20/2009 11:18 AM	 Faulting application YahooMessenger.exe, version 9.0.0.2152, time stamp 0x49c1a403, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a783, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000604a2, process id 0xa0c, application start time 0x01c9c1a98c345135.	
4/16/2009 5:08 AM	 Fault bucket 31750343, [color=#ff3333]type 5[/color]
Event Name: NetworkDiagnosticsFrameworkV2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Microsoft
P2: DLInterface
P3: 1.0
P4: 1
P5: 0
P6: {00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}
P7: DLInterface
P8: 1.0
P9: {60372FD2-AD60-45c2-BD83-6B827FC438DF}
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0cf4095a\eventlog.etl

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report0494f8ee	
4/16/2009 5:08 AM	 Fault bucket 22267790, [color=#ff3333]type 5[/color]
Event Name: NetworkDiagnosticsFrameworkV2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Microsoft
P2: AddressAcquisition
P3: 1.0
P4: 1
P5: 80070079
P6: {FD3DBBC9-877F-4b96-BB3B-0DC95D657057}
P7: NetworkAccessProtection
P8: 1.0
P9: {43685C11-36A6-4c3e-A6EF-E2B5FB424A4F}
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0cf40989\eventlog.etl

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report0494fa55	
4/16/2009 5:08 AM	 Fault bucket 25238352, [color=#ff3333]type 5[/color]
Event Name: NetworkDiagnosticsFrameworkV2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Microsoft
P2: DLInterface
P3: 1.0
P4: 2
P5: 0
P6: {00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}
P7: DLInterface
P8: 1.0
P9: {60372FD2-AD60-45c2-BD83-6B827FC438DF}
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0cf52e96\eventlog.etl

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report0494fb8d	
4/16/2009 5:08 AM	 Fault bucket 21039972, [color=#ff3333]type 5[/color]
Event Name: NetworkDiagnosticsFrameworkV2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Microsoft
P2: AddressAcquisition
P3: 1.0
P4: 2
P5: 8008F906
P6: {07D37F7B-FA5E-4443-BDA7-AB107B29AFB9}
P7: NetworkAccessProtection
P8: 1.0
P9: {43685C11-36A6-4c3e-A6EF-E2B5FB424A4F}
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0cf52eb5\eventlog.etl

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report0494fcd4	
4/16/2009 5:09 AM	 Fault bucket [COLOR=BLUE]X64_0x1E_nt!MiRelocateImagePfn+3a[/color] , type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0d89db7f\Mini041609-01.dmp
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0d89db7f\WER-77423-0.sysdata.xml
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0d89db7f\WER5AEB.tmp.version.txt

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report04951b4c	
4/16/2009 5:09 AM	 Fault bucket [COLOR=BLUE]X64_0x4E_99_nt!MiBadShareCount+4b[/color], type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0d89dbcd\Mini041509-01.dmp
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0d89dbcd\WER-77423-0.sysdata.xml
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Report0d89dbcd\WERDBCA.tmp.version.txt

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report0495279c	
4/16/2009 12:59 PM	 Fault bucket 312566055, [color=#ff3333]type 5[/color]
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: googletalk.exe
P2: 1.0.0.104
P3: 45997b3a
P4: c53d
P5: 0
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Maaz\AppData\Local\Temp\WER106D.tmp.version.txt
C:\Users\Maaz\AppData\Local\Temp\WER247A.tmp.appcompat.txt

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Maaz\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report156c372e	
4/16/2009 1:03 PM	 Fault bucket 312566055, [color=#ff3333]type 5[/color]
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: googletalk.exe
P2: 1.0.0.104
P3: 45997b3a
P4: c53d
P5: 0
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Maaz\AppData\Local\Temp\WERAD76.tmp.version.txt
C:\Users\Maaz\AppData\Local\Temp\WERC348.tmp.appcompat.txt

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Maaz\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report169fc5f5	
4/17/2009 5:11 PM	 Fault bucket [COLOR=BLUE]X64_0x1a_41201_nt!MiGetPageProtection+fffffffffff9131f[/color], type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini041709-01.dmp
C:\Users\Maaz\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-71916-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\Maaz\AppData\Local\Temp\WERA41B.tmp.version.txt

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report0cedd0f4	
4/18/2009 6:11 AM	 Fault bucket [COLOR=BLUE]X64_0x4E_99_nt!MiBadShareCount+4b[/color], type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini041809-02.dmp
C:\Users\Maaz\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-54631-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\Maaz\AppData\Local\Temp\WER76F.tmp.version.txt

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report0dc931aa	
4/20/2009 1:29 PM	 Fault bucket [COLOR=BLUE]X64_0x3B_win32k!EngCopyBits+479[/color], type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini042009-01.dmp
C:\Users\Maaz\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-68905-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\Maaz\AppData\Local\Temp\WER7619.tmp.version.txt

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Report041db53a	
4/16/2009 12:59 PM	 The program googletalk.exe version 1.0.0.104 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Process ID: 724 Start Time: 01c9be932de8ef00 Termination Time: 6	
4/16/2009 1:03 PM	 The program googletalk.exe version 1.0.0.104 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Process ID: 13c8 Start Time: 01c9be93b07f9130 Termination Time: 6	
[/font]
```

** SCROLL TO THE RIGHT ..

svchost.exe_SysMain = SuperFetch (sysmain)
mfpmp.exe = Windows Media Player
Dwm = Desktop Windows Manager
msnmsgr = Live Messenger
Yahoo Messenger
Google Talk

Many of the app crashes above have either type 5 or 0xc0000005 = memory access violation and were most likely caused by COMODO.

You can also find the 5 BSODs 
X64_0x1E_ nt!MiRelocateImagePfn+3a
X64_0x4E_99_ nt!MiBadShareCount+4b
X64_0x1a_41201_ nt!MiGetPageProtection+9131f
X64_0x4E_99_ nt!MiBadShareCount+4b
X64_0x3B_win32k!EngCopyBits+479

These BSODs appear to me to be hardware related - RAM, HDD, PSU, ?? 
Another possibility is a bad install of Vista. Maybe the DVD is corrupted or a problem with the DVD drive There were several ocassions where cdrom.sys would not load.

Regardless of cause, I would re-install now.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


Loaded drifver listing -

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
start             end                 module name
fffff800`02e17000 fffff800`02e5d000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Jan 19 02:55:25 2008 (4791ACED)
fffff800`02e5d000 fffff800`03375000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Mar 02 21:20:17 2009 (49AC93E1)
fffff960`000f0000 fffff960`003a1000   win32k   win32k.sys   Sun Feb 08 22:30:51 2009 (498FA36B)
fffff960`00480000 fffff960`0048a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00630000 fffff960`00641000   cdd      cdd.dll      Fri Aug 01 23:40:21 2008 (4893D725)
fffff960`008d0000 fffff960`00931000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Sat Jan 19 01:08:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`0060a000 fffffa60`00614000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:58:25 2008 (4791ADA1)
fffffa60`00614000 fffffa60`00628000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:58:13 2008 (4791AD95)
fffffa60`00628000 fffffa60`00685000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:58 2008 (47919076)
fffffa60`00685000 fffffa60`00737000   CI       CI.dll       Fri Feb 22 00:20:54 2008 (47BE5BB6)
fffffa60`00737000 fffffa60`0079d000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:45 2008 (479198D9)
fffffa60`0079d000 fffffa60`007c1000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`007c1000 fffffa60`007d2000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:57 2008 (47919075)
fffffa60`007d2000 fffffa60`007ef000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:36:53 2008 (47919A85)
fffffa60`00803000 fffffa60`008dd000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Sat Jan 19 01:33:27 2008 (479199B7)
fffffa60`008dd000 fffffa60`008eb000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Sat Jan 19 01:32:33 2008 (47919981)
fffffa60`008eb000 fffffa60`00941000   acpi     acpi.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:02:45 2008 (47919285)
fffffa60`00941000 fffffa60`0094a000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 01:33:45 2008 (479199C9)
fffffa60`0094a000 fffffa60`00954000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 01:02:50 2008 (4791928A)
fffffa60`00954000 fffffa60`00984000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:02:57 2008 (47919291)
fffffa60`00984000 fffffa60`00999000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:14 2008 (479198BA)
fffffa60`00999000 fffffa60`009ad000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:29:12 2008 (479198B8)
fffffa60`009ad000 fffffa60`009b4000   pciide   pciide.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:38:14 2006 (4549BC86)
fffffa60`009b4000 fffffa60`009c4000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`009c4000 fffffa60`009cb000   amdide64 amdide64.sys Thu Oct 11 21:40:08 2007 (470ED078)
fffffa60`009cb000 fffffa60`009de000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:01 2008 (47919871)
fffffa60`009de000 fffffa60`009e6000   atapi    atapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:28:49 2008 (479198A1)
fffffa60`009e6000 fffffa60`009f0000   msahci   msahci.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:58 2008 (479198AA)
fffffa60`00a05000 fffffa60`00a4b000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:10 2008 (47919082)
fffffa60`00a4b000 fffffa60`00a5f000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 01:05:23 2008 (47919323)
fffffa60`00a5f000 fffffa60`00ae4000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:16:38 2008 (479195C6)
fffffa60`00ae4000 fffffa60`00b34000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:27:01 2008 (47919835)
fffffa60`00b34000 fffffa60`00b8c000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Jan 19 01:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`00b8c000 fffffa60`00bb8000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`00bb8000 fffffa60`00bdb000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 02:20:04 2008 (4791A4A4)
fffffa60`00bdb000 fffffa60`00c00000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:32:25 2008 (47919979)
fffffa60`00c00000 fffffa60`00c09000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`00c0c000 fffffa60`00dcf000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:37:13 2008 (47919A99)
fffffa60`00dcf000 fffffa60`00de3000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:29:02 2008 (479198AE)
fffffa60`00de3000 fffffa60`00e00000   cmdguard cmdguard.sys Wed Feb 25 12:38:18 2009 (49A5820A)
fffffa60`00e07000 fffffa60`00f7b000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Apr 26 02:33:23 2008 (4812CCB3)
fffffa60`00f7b000 fffffa60`00fa7000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Jan 19 01:36:43 2008 (47919A7B)
fffffa60`00fa7000 fffffa60`00fd3000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:30:39 2008 (4791990F)
fffffa60`00fd3000 fffffa60`00ffc000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:52:29 2008 (4791901D)
fffffa60`01000000 fffffa60`01008000   AtiPcie  AtiPcie.sys  Mon Nov 06 11:59:54 2006 (454F6A0A)
fffffa60`0100e000 fffffa60`01192000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:55:29 2008 (479190D1)
fffffa60`01192000 fffffa60`011d6000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:47 2008 (479198DB)
fffffa60`011d6000 fffffa60`011de000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:57:56 2007 (467B1E94)
fffffa60`011de000 fffffa60`011f0000   mup      mup.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:54:18 2008 (4791908A)
fffffa60`011f0000 fffffa60`011fa000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:30:12 2008 (479198F4)
fffffa60`011fa000 fffffa60`011fe700   BtHidBus BtHidBus.sys Wed Jan 07 10:29:05 2009 (4964CA41)
fffffa60`01200000 fffffa60`0120b000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:55 2008 (47919073)
fffffa60`0120f000 fffffa60`0125d000   ahcix64s ahcix64s.sys Fri Aug 29 21:49:09 2008 (48B8A715)
fffffa60`0125d000 fffffa60`012ba000   storport storport.sys Sat Jan 19 01:29:09 2008 (479198B5)
fffffa60`012ba000 fffffa60`01303000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Tue Aug 26 21:26:08 2008 (48B4AD30)
fffffa60`01333000 fffffa60`0133f000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:36:44 2008 (47919A7C)
fffffa60`0133f000 fffffa60`01348000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:36:30 2008 (47919A6E)
fffffa60`01348000 fffffa60`0135b000   processr processr.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:45 2008 (4791902D)
fffffa60`0135b000 fffffa60`01364000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:02:42 2008 (47919282)
fffffa60`01364000 fffffa60`01387000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`01387000 fffffa60`013b8000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`013b8000 fffffa60`013c8000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`013c8000 fffffa60`013e6000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:34 2008 (47919AAE)
fffffa60`013e6000 fffffa60`013fe000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:42 2008 (47919AB6)
fffffa60`07200000 fffffa60`07207200   btnetBus btnetBus.sys Sat Dec 06 23:39:29 2008 (493B5381)
fffffa60`0720d000 fffffa60`072ec000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Aug 01 21:19:59 2008 (4893B63F)
fffffa60`072ec000 fffffa60`072fb000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Jan 19 01:07:23 2008 (4791939B)
fffffa60`072fb000 fffffa60`0730e000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Nov 27 18:24:06 2007 (474CA716)
fffffa60`0730e000 fffffa60`07341000   Rtlh64   Rtlh64.sys   Tue Mar 17 07:17:22 2009 (49BF86C2)
fffffa60`07341000 fffffa60`0734c000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:56 2008 (479199D4)
fffffa60`0734c000 fffffa60`07392000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:34:00 2008 (479199D8)
fffffa60`07392000 fffffa60`073a3000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:57 2008 (479199D5)
fffffa60`073a3000 fffffa60`073b4a00   ohci1394 ohci1394.sys Sat Jan 19 01:34:08 2008 (479199E0)
fffffa60`073b5000 fffffa60`073c4f00   1394BUS  1394BUS.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`073c5000 fffffa60`073e2000   serial   serial.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:41 2008 (47919899)
fffffa60`073e2000 fffffa60`073ee000   serenum  serenum.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:28:36 2008 (47919894)
fffffa60`073ee000 fffffa60`073fc000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`07400000 fffffa60`07409000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 01:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`0740e000 fffffa60`07968000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Wed Feb 25 16:54:32 2009 (49A5BE18)
fffffa60`07968000 fffffa60`07984000   parport  parport.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:28:36 2008 (47919894)
fffffa60`07984000 fffffa60`0799a000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:08 2008 (47919878)
fffffa60`0799a000 fffffa60`079a2d80   VcommMgr VcommMgr.sys Wed Jan 07 13:16:30 2009 (4964F17E)
fffffa60`079a3000 fffffa60`079a9180   IvtBtBus IvtBtBus.sys Wed Jul 02 02:57:21 2008 (486B26D1)
fffffa60`079aa000 fffffa60`079e2000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:30:31 2008 (47919907)
fffffa60`079e2000 fffffa60`079ef000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 01:38:11 2008 (47919AD3)
fffffa60`079ef000 fffffa60`079fb000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:22 2008 (47919AA2)
fffffa60`07a00000 fffffa60`07a09000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`07a0c000 fffffa60`07aa6000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:43:38 2008 (47919C1A)
fffffa60`07aa6000 fffffa60`07ab8000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`07ab8000 fffffa60`07ac4000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`07ac4000 fffffa60`07ac5480   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:37:33 2006 (4549BC5D)
fffffa60`07ac6000 fffffa60`07afa000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Jan 19 01:28:24 2008 (47919888)
fffffa60`07afa000 fffffa60`07b0d000   AmdLLD64 AmdLLD64.sys Fri Jun 29 15:48:04 2007 (468561F4)
fffffa60`07b0d000 fffffa60`07b18000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 01:02:54 2008 (4791928E)
fffffa60`07b18000 fffffa60`07b28000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:34:16 2008 (479199E8)
fffffa60`07b28000 fffffa60`07b6f000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:34:13 2008 (479199E5)
fffffa60`07b6f000 fffffa60`07b83000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:37:26 2008 (47919AA6)
fffffa60`07b83000 fffffa60`07bb0180   RtHDMIVX RtHDMIVX.sys Fri Feb 20 05:10:32 2009 (499E8198)
fffffa60`07bb1000 fffffa60`07bec000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`07bec000 fffffa60`07bf1180   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:28:14 2008 (4791987E)
fffffa60`07bf2000 fffffa60`07c00000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:32:21 2008 (47919975)
fffffa60`08806000 fffffa60`089adb80   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Mar 24 07:34:26 2009 (49C8C542)
fffffa60`089ae000 fffffa60`089b7000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:33:54 2008 (479199D2)
fffffa60`089b7000 fffffa60`089c9000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:33:52 2008 (479199D0)
fffffa60`089c9000 fffffa60`089d0b80   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:33:51 2008 (479199CF)
fffffa60`089d1000 fffffa60`089d2e00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat Jan 19 01:33:53 2008 (479199D1)
fffffa60`089d3000 fffffa60`089de000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`089de000 fffffa60`089ec000   point64k point64k.sys Wed Nov 26 04:48:12 2008 (492D1B5C)
fffffa60`089ec000 fffffa60`089f6000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:53:41 2008 (47919065)
fffffa60`089f6000 fffffa60`089ff000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Nov 02 05:37:15 2006 (4549BC4B)
fffffa60`08c0d000 fffffa60`08c31000   avgtdia  avgtdia.sys  Mon Mar 23 06:35:48 2009 (49C76604)
fffffa60`08c31000 fffffa60`08c3c000   cmdhlp   cmdhlp.sys   Tue Feb 10 15:08:49 2009 (4991DED1)
fffffa60`08c3c000 fffffa60`08c57000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:36:17 2008 (47919A61)
fffffa60`08c57000 fffffa60`08cc4000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:38:15 2008 (47919AD7)
fffffa60`08cc4000 fffffa60`08d08000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:36:24 2008 (47919A68)
fffffa60`08d08000 fffffa60`08d26000   pacer    pacer.sys    Fri Apr 04 21:55:46 2008 (47F6DC22)
fffffa60`08d26000 fffffa60`08d3c000   inspect  inspect.sys  Tue Feb 24 13:31:01 2009 (49A43CE5)
fffffa60`08d3c000 fffffa60`08d4b000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:36:35 2008 (47919A73)
fffffa60`08d4b000 fffffa60`08d66000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:37:35 2008 (47919AAF)
fffffa60`08d66000 fffffa60`08d7f000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Mar 15 06:30:00 2009 (49BCD8A8)
fffffa60`08d7f000 fffffa60`08dcd000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:09 2008 (479190BD)
fffffa60`08dcd000 fffffa60`08dd9000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 01:36:45 2008 (47919A7D)
fffffa60`08dd9000 fffffa60`08df8000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:19 2008 (479190C7)
fffffa60`08e0b000 fffffa60`08e81000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:55:39 2008 (479190DB)
fffffa60`08e81000 fffffa60`08e9e000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:54:16 2008 (47919088)
fffffa60`08e9e000 fffffa60`08ea4780   avgmfx64 avgmfx64.sys Wed Dec 10 06:49:13 2008 (493FACB9)
fffffa60`08ea5000 fffffa60`08f10000   avgldx64 avgldx64.sys Thu Feb 19 06:47:31 2009 (499D46D3)
fffffa60`08f10000 fffffa60`08f1e000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:59 2008 (479198AB)
fffffa60`08f1e000 fffffa60`08f28000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:58 2008 (479198AA)
fffffa60`08f28000 fffffa60`08f76000   dump_ahcix64s dump_ahcix64s.sys Fri Aug 29 21:49:09 2008 (48B8A715)
fffffa60`08f76000 fffffa60`08f89000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:25 2008 (47919019)
fffffa60`08f89000 fffffa60`08f95000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:08:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`08f95000 fffffa60`08fa8000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:32:34 2008 (47919982)
fffffa60`08fa8000 fffffa60`08fca000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:59:06 2008 (479191AA)
fffffa60`08fca000 fffffa60`08ff2000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:21 2008 (479190C9)
fffffa60`0a801000 fffffa60`0a89b000   spsys    spsys.sys    Thu Jun 21 21:02:05 2007 (467B1F8D)
fffffa60`0a89b000 fffffa60`0a8af000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`0a8af000 fffffa60`0a8c7000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`0a8c7000 fffffa60`0a962000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:36:22 2008 (47919A66)
fffffa60`0a962000 fffffa60`0a98a000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:38 2008 (47919116)
fffffa60`0a98a000 fffffa60`0a9a8000   bowser   bowser.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:51 2008 (479190AB)
fffffa60`0a9a8000 fffffa60`0a9c2000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:28 2008 (47919A30)
fffffa60`0a9c2000 fffffa60`0a9e9000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:28 2008 (479190D0)
fffffa60`0ac0a000 fffffa60`0ac3b000   srv2     srv2.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:56:40 2008 (47919118)
fffffa60`0ac3b000 fffffa60`0accf000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Dec 15 22:42:00 2008 (49472388)
fffffa60`0accf000 fffffa60`0ad85000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 07:57:00 2006 (453CAE0C)
fffffa60`0ad85000 fffffa60`0ad90000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffffa60`0ad90000 fffffa60`0ad9f000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:01 2008 (47919A8D)
fffffa60`0ad9f000 fffffa60`0ada1880   VComm    VComm.sys    Mon Jan 21 06:26:13 2008 (47948155)

Unloaded modules:
fffffa60`0ada9000 fffffa60`0adb3000   hiber_storpo
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0ce04000 fffffa60`0ce52000   hiber_ahcix6
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0ce52000 fffffa60`0ce65000   hiber_dumpfv
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0ada2000 fffffa60`0ada9000   AODDriver.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`012ba000 fffffa60`012c8000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`012c8000 fffffa60`012d2000   dump_storpor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`012d2000 fffffa60`01320000   dump_ahcix64
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`01320000 fffffa60`01333000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`00de3000 fffffa60`00dff000   cdrom.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000


[/FONT]
```


----------



## maaz2020 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: BSOD Over a Month Plz help.*

The Dozens of Network Diagnostics is becoz my ISp sucks i have to repair the connection after evry restart from hibernation, to start the internet.

aspi32.sys is i think installed along with poweris0...so tries to start during evry reboot ..but the system blocks it.

Yes my DVD drive had problems ..it was not burning only reading so i removed it,so cdrom.sys tried to load....so it can be the dvd prob.

I have tried a diff a psu,ram and HDD .can be my mobo.

also one thing i think might be affecting...i have a 500w PSU and a 360 ups ...so can this affect the functioning of my system.

Will remove comodo...and also one more thing no bsods since 4 days.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD Over a Month Plz help.*

Hi - 

Thanks for posting back - glad to hear BSOD free.

jcgriff2

.


----------

